# How much music do you have (in time)



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Apparently I have 20 days, 8 hours, 1 minute and 50 seconds of music :O


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I have no idea as only a tiny fraction of my collection is on computer. My guess would be several months.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Close to a year non-stop.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Last count, about 25 days' worth (Size terms, 49 gigabytes).


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I can't count. Most of my Gothic/Renaissance sacred music exists outside of time.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I gess about 2 months.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

At my usual listening rate, way more than I have time left.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

If I would go to Budapest by 8:43 A.M train, eat breakfast in Hungary and then take auto-stop to Prague, go to the famous bridge and spend two hours daydreaming by the Vltava, take cheap flight to Paris and marry 34-years-old (yet still attractive) widow there, wait for her testament to be prepared by mediocre notary of Asian descent who studied in England and go back home at horseback of irascible stallion I would be just back to hear last bars of last work of my collection.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

About 24.5 days. I do have a week or so of popular music, but I never listen to that anymore so I don't count it.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

16.2 days.

The a lot of it comes from complete or near complete sets of composers outputs in specific genres, like Haydn symphonies, CPE Bach symhonies, sonatas, and concertos, Bach this and that, Prokofiev, Shostakovich, Beethoven Tchaikovsky, Bruckner symphonies. The eclecticism of it expanded two fold with my CD ripping adventures at various public libraries.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> 16.2 days.
> 
> The a lot of it comes from complete or near complete sets of composers outputs in specific genres, like Haydn symphonies, CPE Bach symhonies, sonatas, and concertos, Bach this and that, Prokofiev, Shostakovich, Beethoven Tchaikovsky, Bruckner symphonies. The eclecticism of it expanded two fold with my CD ripping adventures at various public libraries.


Plus Lewenthal.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

About 250 days, which I find manageable in frequent listening. Sidenote: I'm a firm believer in culling deadwood. Multiples of works are relatively few, once I find a recording that nails it for me. Exceptions include some solo piano and symphonies. I'm not interested in the historic, and have very few mono recs.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I used to be quite a heavy collector, but I think I've decided to just stick with naxos and youtube. Cheaper, less room clutter, and a great selection..


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

19.9 days, 5.1 being Wagner.


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

42.1 days, and I don't keep multiple recordings of the same piece (otherwise I wouldn't have enough room on my computer).

Beethoven = 2.8 days
Mozart = 2.5 days
Bach = 1.7 days


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Week or two, I'm guessing...


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

12.6 days of Bach, holler if you can beat that


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I feel disappointed with myself now. 14 days, 17 hours, and 10 minutes, totaling 79.9 GB. And that includes my non-classical music. The composer I have the most of is Beethoven, with 1,115 tracks totaling 21.7 GB and 4 days, 2 hours, and 3 minutes.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Few months including all my music.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Wow, I don't have that much of any one composer. The composer I have most of in time is Allan Pettersson at 11 hours, 24 minutes and 38 seconds. That's only because I have his complete symphonies and every one of them is extremely massive.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Says here I've got over 45 hours of Beethoven...12 of which are the Ninth.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I apparently have: 20932 songs, or 64.3 days, or 142 GB worth of music.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

It depends how fast I read sheet.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

61.2 days uploaded to my computer so far. I'll guess that's 3/4 of the total music that I own.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Philip said:


> 12.6 days of Bach, holler if you can beat that


Whew. I'd holler if I could listen to it!


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

I'd holler if I were made to listen to it


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

To be pessimistic...3 hours a day for 48 years....it makes 2190 days = 6 years for JUST music! No spleeping! Not anything else!

Martin, surprised


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I have no idea. It would probably take the better part of a year.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

1375 tracks, 6 days, 17 hours, 10 mins, 38 seconds, 11.56 GB

Most of my tracks are like mvmt 1 part 1/2, since I download from YouTube and they have a time limit on videos. But some users have been liberated from this: Thank god for IlaryRheinKlange, SirSebastianWang and RichardHilo!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Figuring the average minutes per CD my collection comes currently to an estimated 175,000 minutes or 2917 hours which comes to 121.5 days. My Bach collection comes to 14,000 minutes or 233 1/3rd hours or 9.72 days.

12.6 days of Bach, holler if you can beat that

How many Bach discs do you have?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Figuring the average minutes per CD my collection comes currently to an estimated 175,000 minutes or 2917 hours which comes to 121.5 days. My Bach collection comes to 14,000 minutes or 233 1/3rd hours or 9.72 days.
> 
> 12.6 days of Bach, holler if you can beat that
> 
> How many Bach discs do you have?


How do you guys know how many minutes, other than just an assumption, for CD collections? My guess-estimate as follows:- I have probably around 2,500 to 3,500 classical music CDs. I frankly have no idea but this is a reasonably sensible confidence interval. This excludes DVD, which is mainly all opera and it gets more difficult to estimate those.

OK, let say I have 3,000 CDs and on average each one is simply 1 hour long. 3,000 hours of classical music CDs simple equates to 125 days.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Figuring the average minutes per CD my collection comes currently to an estimated 175,000 minutes or 2917 hours which comes to 121.5 days. My Bach collection comes to 14,000 minutes or 233 1/3rd hours or 9.72 days.
> 
> 12.6 days of Bach, holler if you can beat that
> 
> How many Bach discs do you have?


probably around 350 

but that's 12.6 days on 52.1 days total, all genres included, so you possess much more overall!



HarpsichordConcerto said:


> How do you guys know how many minutes, other than just an assumption, for CD collections? My guess-estimate as follows:- I have probably around 2,500 to 3,500 classical music CDs. I frankly have no idea but this is a reasonably sensible confidence interval. This excludes DVD, which is mainly all opera and it gets more difficult to estimate those. [...]


i let my computer calculate it...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Philip said:


> i let my computer calculate it...


I was talking about physical CDs, in the few thousand.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I was talking about physical CDs, in the few thousand.


Right. Even with MP3 compression (estimating ~100MB per 600MB CD), you'd be looking at hundreds of GB of music were you to rip it onto your computer. With FLAC, you'd have anywhere from 500GB to a couple TB.

How long did it take you to amass such a collection? That's got to be thousands of dollars of music!


----------



## Kayla (Oct 21, 2011)

Except the sleeping time, I try to keep music around me all the time. Yeah, I just can't figure out the exact time. Anyway, it doesn't care that much for me I think.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

I could commit a white-collar crime here in Canada - say, embezzle a million dollars or so - go to trial, and start my music at the beginning of my sentence. I'm sure the music would still be playing when I got out. Thirty days later...


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

62 Days - probably 3/5 of that is Classical


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Months worth of music on your computer? 

Probably around 2 or 3 days. I'm probably one of the laziest person in the world to rip CDs, with slow computers and all and so much temptation of actually listening to the music rather than waiting for the rip process.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Only can guess at this- maybe a month's worth (if you count my non-Classical stuff, plus the cassette and vinyl material we have).

Perhaps one-sixth of it _would_ be Wagner... if not for the fact that that I also have a healthy supply of multiples for Bruckner and Mahler, as well.


----------

